# ipad bloquée



## MACINDO (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour je n'ai pas trouvé de sujets concernant mon problème que je rencontre.

Donc, voila j'ai eu pas mal de soucis ces dernières temps avec mes identifiants apple qui m'ont conduit a changer d'adresse mail, et par la suite de mot de passe jusque la me dirais vous pas de soucis mais lorsque que j'ai voulu reconnecter mon ipad mini laissée depuis pas mal de temps sans batterie (chargée) mon ipad me demande de me reconnecter, mas avec mon ancienne adresse et son mot de passe associé, mais depuis j'ai changé et il m'est impossible de me raconter puisque il ne reconnais as les nouveaux de mot de passe puis en autre l'invitation pour y entrer mon mot de pas se fait avec mon ancienne adresse.

Je ne sais pas si j'étais très claire mais voila je ne sais pas comment faire car même si je veux la restaurer , il faut désactiver la localisation mais la aussi il faut entre les identifiants mais étant donné que je ne connais que les actuels et pas les anciens cela ne sert rien.

Voila merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## adixya (23 Novembre 2014)

Je me permets de corriger ton propos : tu ne connais pas les identifiants du véritable possesseur de l'iPad.


----------



## adixya (23 Novembre 2014)

C'est marrant que tu n'aimes pas trouvé de sujet similaires car il y a pourtant des gens comme toi qui viennent en moyenne tous les trois ou quatre jours dépités que leur matériel volé soit protégé par Apple contre les utilisations frauduleuses...


----------



## PDD (23 Novembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Je me permets de corriger ton propos : tu ne connais pas les identifiants du véritable possesseur de l'iPad.


Moi je suis le "vrai" possesseur de mon Ipad et je connais le code de déverrouillage bien sur mais un de mes petits enfants à mis un "code de restriction" qu'il  a bien sur oublié, en plus il a mis en négatif les images qui apparaissent sur l'écran...Voila si on peut m'aider à remettre l'Ipad dans son état normal je remercie par avance pour l'aide...
ps : pour l'inversion des couleurs ok j'ai retrouvé la méthode, il ne reste que le code de restriction à initialiser...


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2014)

Deux solutions. Réactiver l'ancienne adresse mail, ou contacter Apple qui réinitialiser tout ça après avoir répondu aux questions de sécurité.


----------



## MACINDO (23 Novembre 2014)

Oui mais tout est réglé j'ai juste oublié de supprimer le post


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Passe le simplement en résolu..


----------

